# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مباراة الجلافيط و أهلي شندي

## الحوشابي

*ما في زول يجيب لينا خبر المباراة دي بعد ما خذلونا ناس الشروق و قلنا كولا في بس ما ظهر
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*اللهم فجخ الجلافيط فجيخ عزيز مقتدر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


الـهـــــلال ( 1 ) : ( 0 ) الاهلـي شنـدي ... "الشوط الاول"
الان الدقيقة من الشوط الاول 45 منه
• الإهـــــــــداف : مهند الطاهر، د. 2" (الهلال) .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باسيرو بمبا ولدنا رش عمر بخيت رقدو واطه والجهاز الفني للهلال يدخل الملعب ويريد الفتك بباسيرو
وتدخل الشرطة وامن الملاعب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بهدف مهند

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

انتهاء الشوط الاول بهدف مهند









يا كسلاوي راجنك تجيب لينا البشارة تجينا بي طمام بطن . . . نرجى الشوط التاني عسى و لعل
*

----------


## كباشي

*باسيرووووووووووووووووووووو بامبببببببببببببببببببببببببباا
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*عووووووووووووووووك انا جيييييييييييييييت الكوره دي درووووووووووووووووون ان شاء الله قولو ياااااااااااااااارب 
ياخ مشتاقين وكل سنه وانتو طيبين 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اها الحصل شنو بعد داك
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

عووووووووووووووووك انا جيييييييييييييييت الكوره دي درووووووووووووووووون ان شاء الله قولو ياااااااااااااااارب 
ياخ مشتاقين وكل سنه وانتو طيبين 








من خشمك و لي باب السما
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

عووووووووووووووووك انا جيييييييييييييييت الكوره دي درووووووووووووووووون ان شاء الله قولو ياااااااااااااااارب 
ياخ مشتاقين وكل سنه وانتو طيبين 




حمدلله على السلامة ياشمشره
كل سنة وانت طيب ياحبيب
خاتين ليك مباراة الاياب في شندي ياحبيب
شد حيلك

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ما زالت واحد صفر للهلال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطا فادح من محمد سيلا سجل مدثر كاريكا الهدف الثاني للهلال في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ـــــــــــــــــــــ الجماعة جابو تاني هدف ـــــــــــــ جابو كاريكا ــــــــــــــــ و ينو الدرون يا شمشار 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*الصبر يامهدي  الصبر 
كسلاوي وحوشابي والبقيه  دعوااااااااتكم 
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهت المباراة بفوز الهليل بهدفي مهند وكاريكا
كده فرص الهليل للنهائي بقت كبيرة

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*انتهت الهلال غالب 2 !!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

الصبر يامهدي  الصبر 
كسلاوي وحوشابي والبقيه  دعوااااااااتكم 





شد حيلك في الاياب ان شاء الله تطلعها ركلات ترجيح ماعندنا مانع

*

----------

